# External nano heater?



## Manrock (19 Feb 2014)

Do they exist? I have an unheated nano but this time of year it gets cold (14C) and some plants don't seem to enjoy that. The shrimps seem ok but was trying to raise the temp to around 18C. I used a small internal heater but it took the tank to 25C on it's lowest setting and it looked awful as well. An inline Hydro thingy would be too expensive. How about a heating mat like they use for brewing underneath the tank? Would that provide enough heat?

Cheers


----------



## ourmanflint (19 Feb 2014)

Would it be possible to use a heating mat beneath the tank? Some of the ones use for vivariums have thermostatic control. Just a thought


----------



## Manrock (19 Feb 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> Would it be possible to use a heating mat beneath the tank?


That's what I'd like to know. Good spot about the reptile heating mats. Anyone used them for heating aquariums (with the extra weight)?

Cheers


----------



## Arne (19 Feb 2014)

weight won't be a problem, I'd worry more about heat transference. If you have a 2 inch substrate/sand layer it will really diminish effectiveness. Even worse, although unlikely, overheating and cracking glass ?


----------



## harryH (20 Feb 2014)

It was always said NOT to use a heat mat under a planted aquarium as the heat is too fierce for plant roots. I am not certain but it was either BioPlast or Dennerle who warned against this in their literature but of course they supplied the undergravel heater pipes which were said to 'mimic gentle underground tropical springs' So could just have been a sales pitch.

Personally I don't like the idea of heating a PLANTED tank from the bottom in this way.
There are of course the Hydor in line heaters and some external filters that incorporate their own heaters but these tend to be aimed at larger aquariums.

Other aquariums can be placed on heater mats, it's not a problem. I ran a Marine tank heated this way for some years with great success.

Harry.


----------



## Edvet (20 Feb 2014)

In the old days i know crypt people used a homemade stand with one or two 60W bulbs in it to heat from below.


----------



## harryH (20 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> In the old days i know crypt people used a homemade stand with one or two 60W bulbs in it to heat from below.


 
Yes I do remember such contraptions and I guess they worked as they weren't in direct contact with the aquarium and in effect heated the ambient temp., around, thus raising the water temp.
The heater mat is much more intense than that, being in direct contact with the glass which I always felt might over heat the bottom couple of centimetres.

Got to say I have no evidence either way as I never tried the mat on a planted set up, but I wouldn't feel to have the correct amount of control over the heater that I would wish to have in relation to the plant roots.
Harry


----------



## ourmanflint (20 Feb 2014)

Just found this fantastic tank Taiwan Bee Nano, he uses a reptile mat very successfully.
Cheers


----------



## Rasbora (20 Feb 2014)

Personally I'd tape the heat mat to the back or side of the tank rather than place it underneath as the substrate will be a problem for heat transfer. The alternative would be substrate heating cables, but I'd regard that as overkill in a nano. 
It's been a few years since I last had a planted tank (setting up again now), but when I did, substrate heating was de rigeur (_The Optimum Aquarium_). How fashion changes, eh?


----------



## ourmanflint (20 Feb 2014)

Forgot to add, that if it was me I would also get something like the ATC-300 and plug the mat into that to control it.


----------



## Manrock (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I'll start researching along the lines of a heating mat that can be controlled and I like the idea of having it across the back rather than underneath.

I know I said I didn't want an internal heater but has anyone and recommendations for a really, really small one?

Cheers


----------



## Edvet (21 Feb 2014)

A floating tealight?


----------



## harryH (21 Feb 2014)

Manrock said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'll start researching along the lines of a heating mat that can be controlled and I like the idea of having it across the back rather than underneath.
> 
> I know I said I didn't want an internal heater but has anyone and recommendations for a really, really small one?
> 
> Cheers


 

Sorry I can't recommend one as I haven't used a small heater for some years but I see there is a '"Hidom small Aquarium Fish Tank Heater" on Ebay which looks pretty good. It's a 25 watt heater with small dimensions of only 22mm Diameter and 190mm long priced at 6.39 free delivery.

If you type in Ebay " 25w small aquarium fish tank heater" you'll see it.
Cheers,
Harry


----------



## harryH (21 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> A floating tealight?


 

Great idea, but you need a huge box of matches to keep the thing ticking over


----------



## Rob P (21 Feb 2014)

I've got a Sera 25w in my Mini M...

ADA Mini M (Low Tech) - Planted, sort of... | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Page 2 post #33 shows a pic back left corner. It's pretty small and a nice unit


----------

